# Harness systems?



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Does anybody have any experience with the bone collector bino harness? I have always had the regular harness (small leather support on back). They don't cut it anymore. Kinda sagging a bit. This one seems to have larger support area on the back. I suppose this would help? Thoughts?

Cheddar


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

No experience but if it has elastic straps your binos will likely migrate south during the day until they whack you in the junk doing a quick run over a ridge for a shot at a buck.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

mtnrunner260 said:


> No experience but if it has elastic straps your binos will likely migrate south during the day until they whack you in the junk doing a quick run over a ridge for a shot at a buck.


-_O- Now that is funny! Been hit by many a thing down south but never binos.

Cheddar


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

My harness from Sportsmans hasn't had any issues with sagging even after getting soaked from sweat and rain numerous times.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

*Harness*

I've been using the Crooked Horn harness and it has been just fine. I've had the Cabelas Euro binoc's attached to them for a few years and have not seen any "sagging" issue. The Euro's are heavier than quite a few others out there. Also have used the Crooked Horn Bino Shield with them that has been great!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought the cheap Cabelas ones (don't remember the exact model, but they were around $20-25) and only got one season out of them before the plastic clips broke so I could no longer attach the bino's.

I've been considering getting another harness lately but haven't fully committed.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Kuiu


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a good post for me. I don't have a bino harness and I'm looking for one.

.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

A good bino harness makes a big difference in my opinion. I have the kuiu harness for my 10x42 Vortex Viper HDs. My hunting buddies run either the kuiu harness or the FHF gear harness. I had the badlands mag harness before and it was super bulky, also the magnets are noisy if you aren't paying attention as it snaps shut. The kuiu harness is great as far as accessibility and comfort are concerned. My only complaint is the open area next to your chest tends to allow some debris into the case on occasion. The FHF gear is completely enclosed. These options are both more expensive than the bone collector harness, but well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have used the Crooked Horn harness for the last several years. I really like it but I found that in order to keep the binoculars firmly in place on my chest I had to really cinch them down tight, which made them unsteady for longer periods of glassing. I ended up getting motion sick on an elk hunt a couple years back and spent a full morning in the fetal postion under some oak brush (good times!). I picked up a small binocular pouch that I could clip into the harness from which I could completely remove my binoculars and replace them when I'm done. 

I've been outrageously pleased with this new setup. I can glass comfortably free from the harness trying to pull my binoculars back to my chest, but still have them securely there on my chest. An additional benefit is that the pouch has a pair of "belt loops" on the back that line up perfectly with the waist belt of my pack so I have an additional point of contact that really keeps everything firmly in place. I wish I would have gotten the pouch sooner, I'll never connect my binoculars to the harness directly again.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

I see this thread is a bit dated but I thought I'd add my thoughts. Like derekp1999 I wanted a harness that was a "pouch" that the binos were not connected to. It makes it easier to pass them to a hunting partner, or put them on a tripod, etc. After a bunch of research I decided to try both the Alaska Guide Creations pack and the Oregon Packworks Binobro. The AGC pack has become my favorite. I thought at first it might be too bulky but it hasn't been and I've found it incredibly handy to hold a few extra items like a gps, snacks, tripod mount, Petzl E-Lite, and my rangefinder even fits in the front pouch. I do wish the "basement" on the AGC was more like the Binobro as the smaller zipper makes it a little more difficult to access but it's still nice to have. While the BinoBro is a more compact, no frills unit that works quite well, for most things I think I prefer the AGC. I do like how the BinoBro opens away from my chest rather than towards it but that's a pretty minor thing. Both systems work well and fully enclose/protect the binos. I guess it just depends on your preferences, I didn't really know my preference until I tried both of them.


----------

